# Dovii help!



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey everyone, I have another question. I was wondering if people could tell me the difference between a female and male dovii.. Like size, temprement, interaction, etc!

Also, pics are VERY VERY appreciated!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

males get huge 24 inches, females 16 inches...males are nuts have bright blue colours frekels all over the place, females are yelowish...and not as crazy as a big male dovii...go chek out the dovii video attacking the fish net...itll give u a idea of difference between male and female...theirs a female in it...


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

that video kicks ass


----------



## sh0rd87 (Mar 3, 2005)

yea it does..mine is showing agression like that already. if you put your finger in the water he will bite it. i cant wait till its bigger


----------



## Fish on Fire (Oct 23, 2004)

Young pair. Male in the background female up front.









Mojo's male.









Another male:









Female:


















Did that help?


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

male and female


----------

